# How Long Should Activation Take?



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I just installed a new Tivo Bolt and went online to activate it. It's been 30 minutes and online it still shows that they are processing the activation. The Bolt also doesn't seem to be activating. If it matters I purchased the Bolt at BestBuy this evening. How long should it take to activate?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It only took minutes for the five Bolts I have activated. Make sure you have the TiVo make a connection.


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I am trying the connection right now, but even Tivo's web site seems to be having problems. I keep getting an internal database error.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

When I activated my Bolt (about 3 weeks ago), it took about an hour to activate.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

toricred said:


> I just installed a new Tivo Bolt and went online to activate it. It's been 30 minutes and online it still shows that they are processing the activation. The Bolt also doesn't seem to be activating. If it matters I purchased the Bolt at BestBuy this evening. How long should it take to activate?


When you first setup your Bolt, did it connect and download any software updates? How are you connecting to the internet, wireless, ethernet, or MoCA? If you are have not gotten the software update during setup, you are not connecting to the internet. If you have then, Tivo occasionally has server issues which delay everything.
If you are sure you are connected to the net, just try to force a connection to Tivo periodically.


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

New software downloaded. It appears to be connected (status says account in good standing). Now I can't get the remote to pair on RF and I can't force the remote into RF using Tivo + D. Is there a new key sequence to force it into RF?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

toricred said:


> New software downloaded. It appears to be connected (status says account in good standing). Now I can't get the remote to pair on RF and I can't force the remote into RF using Tivo + D. Is there a new key sequence to force it into RF?


You pair it from a menu screen--I'm guessing somewhere in help or some such choice.


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks, I've got it now. If Comcast would actually do their job and provide a CC when they say they will it would be all set up. They are now telling me that they never allow self-install and a tech must visit. When the tech showed up he didn't have a CC so it was a waste of time.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Settings, Devices, Remote Control, #5 Pairing.

The battery condition should display a number. It will not if a restart is done. To get the number back, it's TiVo and "D" when in the System Info screen.


----------



## mchappell (Jul 1, 2008)

toricred said:


> Thanks, I've got it now. If Comcast would actually do their job and provide a CC when they say they will it would be all set up. They are now telling me that they never allow self-install and a tech must visit. When the tech showed up he didn't have a CC so it was a waste of time.


My understanding is that they won't ship a cable card (except in a couple of markets, I think), but they'll give you one at a retail outlet. The trick is finding a retail outlet that has the cards and knows what they're talking about.

Mark


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

Since the nearest service center (which never has the cards on hand) is an hour drive away. After that it's 2-3 hours away. I hate living in the boonies.


----------

